# So sad Kindle Paperwhite has gone to e reader heaven..



## Jimblob (Jan 15, 2013)

But it's still under warranty, yay, lol.

I got the lines and funky patterns on my screen, so Amazon are sending me a new one.

I can't sleep though. I am lost without it.

Called them at lunchtime on Thursday and I should have it by Friday morning, so fingers crossed.

I just can't read on the apps. Staring at a regular screen for hours on end gives me a headache


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Oh no, that is sad! Yay for Amazon, I hope you get it tomorrow.

Backup readers are good to have...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel your sadness.  Sounds like a cracked screen.  Love that Amazon stands behind the screens!  Let us know when the new one arrives!

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Jimblob said:


> I can't sleep though. I am lost without it.


So sorry to hear about your loss! I cannot imagine life without a Kindle.. even for a day! But so glad Amazon is sending you another so soon! Makes me realize that I need at least 1 backup, maybe 2!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss! I cannot imagine life without a Kindle.. even for a day! But so glad Amazon is sending you another so soon! Makes me realize that I need at least 1 backup, maybe 2!


Indeed. Plus spare Kindles let you loan books...

Might I suggest the basic Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051QVESA/?tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

That's great that you are getting it replaced!  

As for a spare, that's why I kept my basic Kindle. Sort of that "what if" kind of thing. In fact, I left the PW at home when we went to Puerto Rico because I was scared I might wreck the PW. (And I had thought that I didn't have a Square Trade warranty on the PW. Turns out I DO... I just forgot that I got it - must have been with a coupon or something.)


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I have the Kindle Paperwhite and the Kindle Touch, which are pretty close to the same. And I will get the Paperwhite Deluxe when they release it, as long as it has at least 4gb storage.  (I am talking about a Kindle similar to the new Kobo Aura. I made up the name Paperwhite Deluxe. I am hoping to get one for Christmas LOL)


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

You can never have too many Kindles.


----------



## Jimblob (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks. I am stalking the postman as we speak, lol.

It's Sod's law that I don't have a spare. I sold my kindle keyboard about a week ago, lol. I think I'll have to heed the advice here and get myself a cheap one as a backup.


----------



## Jimblob (Jan 15, 2013)

It's arrived. No thanks to the postman who shoved it through the letterbox two doors away from here, lol. But I can guess how 46 could look like 50, lol.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

That was fast. Did you catch the mailman before he was done delivering to the boxes?


----------



## Jimblob (Jan 15, 2013)

booklover888 said:


> That was fast. Did you catch the mailman before he was done delivering to the boxes?


No. Had to rely on the honesty of my neighbour to bring it round. Pretty cheesed off with Royal Mail tbh, lol. But thankful of course that I am all kindled up again


----------



## Jimblob (Jan 15, 2013)

Funny how they never manage to deliver Bills to the wrong address. Am a bit worried in that I was due a load of Jerky today too. God knows where that has gone.


----------



## Jimblob (Jan 15, 2013)

Jimblob said:


> No. Had to rely on the honesty of my neighbour to bring it round. Pretty cheesed off with Royal Mail tbh, lol. But thankful of course that I am all kindled up again


..and no, I didn't see him to give him a telling off, lol. He usually comes at around 0935 in the morning. It must have been a temp, although my neighbour brought me it at around 0955 so it might have been the regular one. Sure these guys do this for kicks, lol.


----------

